

Bare Bones releases BBEdit 10, cuts the price - kylec
http://www.barebones.com/products/bbedit/bbedit10.html

======
kylec
In my opinion the new project view is very, very good. I also like that you
can save multiple color schemes and switch between them, but it's a bit
disappointing that the software didn't come with any presets other than the
default. The lack of git or mercurial support is also a bit of a letdown, but
with the new price currently $40 (down from $100) it's now on my short list of
software to buy.

~~~
leejoramo
BBEdit used John Gruber's BBColors file format. In fact, if you used BBColors
in the past, BBEdit 10 will automatically recognize your color schemes and
import them. Gruber provides 3 colors schemes:

<http://daringfireball.net/projects/bbcolors/>

And here is a copy of the Solarized themes:

<https://github.com/rcarmo/textwrangler-bbedit-solarized>

search for "BBColors" to a few more

------
cschmidt
So, as a loyal BBEdit user, I can upgrade for $39.99, compared to the new user
price of $39.99. You're really looking after your old customers there.

Edit: I paid $30 for upgrading from v8 to v9, so they're actually charging
more for the upgrade this time.

